# Orchard Grass Mowing Heigth



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Many of us have recommended mowing Orchard Grass at 4 inches....this KY extension agent confirms this practice with his study.

Regards, Mike

Jack Up Mower Height In Orchardgrass, Research Shows | Grasses content from Hay & Forage Grower


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks!

I put grass shoes on my NH 7230 moco, then set it at the highest setting of 5 1/2 inches, I know I'm giving up a little yield, but I'd rather be a little conservative and have a good stand.

BTW: This is also true for timothy

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ralph, I don't know if you are giving up any yield or not. I have been cutting my hay high for many years and have always got good yields. My fields really jump back after being cut no matter if it's dry or not. That's where cutting high really shines in that it helps to conserve moisture imho.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I used to cut short but I think it hurt the stand.Cutting higher the hay dries better also.And blades stay sharp longer.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We've always cut fairly high here in Colorado. There are several reasons. The first being that in the summer we are so dry and hot that if you cut to short the heat will really damage the grass so it takes forever to come back. 2nd If you leave some stubble the windrow (we don't spread it all over here when cutting) is sitting on top of the grass and air can get below the windrow to dry it faster. 3rd. I don't know how one could cut it at a 1-3 inch level without chewing up your knives, sickles, whatever if the field isn't perfectly smooth. Most fields here have some rocks, little humps in the soils, or corregated planting in some fields.


----------



## ewalker (Apr 14, 2010)

So help a guy that does this to feed his own small heard of hay burners and cows. I have old equipment, I use a Ford 501 sickle if I set the inside shoe on the ground when mowing is that to low? I had no problem with my Orchard/ with a little Alfalfa and clover drying last year in Indiana (1st cut was end of May) but due to the dry summer I did not get another cut until september. I blamed it on no rain but could I have cut to short?


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

I will join the 4" or higher band wagon. I raised to that height 3 seasons ago, and I am yet to have to replace a field of orchard because the stand kept thinning like they were doing for years. I have not noticed a yield decrease and the fields come back much faster, in fact they stay green the entire time. The orchard crown stores it regrowth energy above the surface of the dirt, but fescue and rye store energy in the roots much more so anyway. 4 inches plus is as high as my old 5209 will cut, and that seems to be doing a fine job. I also get two or three years now out of a set of blades.

Ewalker,

Technology for cutting hay has changed, and keeping it a higher cut is one of those good changes. Cutting your grass to close could well have been part of the reason it came back so slowly. Alfalfa and Clover you can cut close down on the deck with a sickle and all is fine. Mixing alfalfa and orchard, you either cut too close for the grass, or too high for the alfalfa, that is just the way it is. Grass will tend to come back faster in the alfalfa because it has a little more N. But mixing the two is a no win situation when it comes to cutting height. Straight alfalfa, I drop to a 2 inch cut, alfalfa grass mix 3 inch cut, and straight grasses 4 inch cut. Hope that helps.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

EWalker, Barry is right. You are in a no win situation. Cut too high and your orchard will be competing with the alfalfa and could shade it out and thin the stand. You may be able to adjust your 501 out at the end and at the shoe also. Can't remember what adjustments they have but my Rowse sickle mowers are adjustable. Just not familiar with the ford. Mike


----------

